# Okay, it's spring now. When's the new update coming?



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

Guys, why aren't we discussing the Spring Update yet? Anybody hear anything new? All I seem to remember is the possibility of a new Netflix client. What else is coming?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

According to the little birdies... New Netflix, Youtube, Parental Controls, and presumably other minor fixes (as always). I think RCN's Tivo guy said he's expecting it possibly in the late April, early May period.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well we still have three months of Spring. So a Spring update could come anytime within three months and still be a Spring update. As long as we are talking about Astronomical Spring. Meteorological Spring started March 1st and ends May 31st.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

When I hear an announcement for Q3 or "Spring"- I never expect it to be early in the period. I would anticipate that the band is 12 weeks wide to allow for slippage from the time it is announced to the time it passes all tests. So, I would anticipate a go live date very near the end of "spring".

I thought we would also be getting more HD menus. 

Apparently, the Android tablet app is expected this spring as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jrtroo said:


> When I hear an announcement for Q3 or "Spring"- I never expect it to be early in the period. I would anticipate that the band is 12 weeks wide to allow for slippage from the time it is announced to the time it passes all tests. So, I would anticipate a go live date very near the end of "spring".
> 
> I thought we would also be getting more HD menus.
> 
> Apparently, the Android tablet app is expected this spring as well.


What will be different from that app than the current official TiVo App on Android?


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> What will be different from that app than the current official TiVo App on Android?


Hopefully they will let you install it from the market to a 10.1" tablet. Right now, it will only install on a 7" tablet (according to the description in the market), and sure enough it's "not compatible" with other size tablets.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Apparently, the Android tablet app is expected this spring as well.


Oooh... want!
I like the Android app and have it installed on my tablet. It does scale somewhat, but using a phone-sized-screen app on a 10.1" tablet is a bit odd.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sar840t2 said:


> Hopefully they will let you install it from the market to a 10.1" tablet. Right now, it will only install on a 7" tablet (according to the description in the market), and sure enough it's "not compatible" with other size tablets.


Really? What the heck is the reason for that?


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sar840t2 said:


> Hopefully they will let you install it from the market to a 10.1" tablet. Right now, it will only install on a 7" tablet (according to the description in the market), and sure enough it's "not compatible" with other size tablets.


It will install and work mostly properly on just about ANY Android device. The problem is that they restricted the app in the Market (or Play thing) to restrict visibility/download to real tablets. Presumably because it is not optimized for large screens but also the "remote control" isn't drawn correctly. But, otherwise, it works just fine. Just grab the apk and install it:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=481280


----------



## sar840t2 (Mar 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Really? What the heck is the reason for that?


I originally assumed laziness, but given what crxssi said about it being scaled up from phone screen resolution, maybe I should be grateful the Market won't let me install it.

crxssi thanks for the APK link.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

From what I've already heard I don't want the update. TiVo added extra security/authorization to the RPC protocol so that 3rd party programs written to take advantage of the reverse engineered capabilities used by the official iPad & Android applications no longer work. I don't really care what else this update brings, that's a huge negative right there.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

moyekj said:


> From what I've already heard I don't want the update. TiVo added extra security/authorization to the RPC protocol so that 3rd party programs written to take advantage of the reverse engineered capabilities used by the official iPad & Android applications no longer work. I don't really care what else this update brings, that's a huge negative right there.


Interesting... I have not seen any rumors pertaining this this release yet. Where are you seeing this from? Is this something we can overcome? I know some work was done evaluating the security for MRS streaming - would that be the same effort?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

bradleys said:


> Interesting... I have not seen any rumors pertaining this this release yet. Where are you seeing this from? Is this something we can overcome? I know some work was done evaluating the security for MRS streaming - would that be the same effort?


 UK Virgin users already got an official software update that killed this capability. See starting here:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8990242#post8990242


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yeah this is definitely disappointing if we end up seeing it. I would hope it is just for beta testing purposes, but Virgin going live with it doesn't bode well. 

I guess I should get used to not messing with my season pass manager just to see how many shows I end up missing if any.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

sar840t2 said:


> I originally assumed laziness, but given what crxssi said about it being scaled up from phone screen resolution, maybe I should be grateful the Market won't let me install it.
> 
> crxssi thanks for the APK link.


No prob.

Try it... it is very usable. The lists and such are longer and wider with the bigger screen. It is just not laid out well for tablet use, but it is still quite acceptable. The only thing that is just plain broken is the virtual remote... but I could care less about that, anyway.


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> Yeah this is definitely disappointing if we end up seeing it. I would hope it is just for beta testing purposes, but Virgin going live with it doesn't bode well.
> 
> I guess I should get used to not messing with my season pass manager just to see how many shows I end up missing if any.


It could also mean maybe Virgin asked for this? I mean, directv always had their tivo platform more locked down.

We will have to wait and see what happens.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

LoREvanescence said:


> It could also mean maybe Virgin asked for this? I mean, directv always had their tivo platform more locked down.
> 
> We will have to wait and see what happens.


Very good point. I really can't see why TiVo would want to do something like this unless their hand is being forced.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

LoREvanescence said:


> It could also mean maybe Virgin asked for this? I mean, directv always had their tivo platform more locked down.
> 
> We will have to wait and see what happens.


From the thread in the virgin media forums, it came across as TiVo's decision.

I agree we will have to wait and see. Luckily I already have media center set up so making it my primary DVR will be easy especially since they offer a real conflict manager if this does indeed happen.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

crxssi said:


> Oooh... want!
> I like the Android app and have it installed on my tablet. It does scale somewhat, but using a phone-sized-screen app on a 10.1" tablet is a bit odd.


The tivo android app was updated and published yesterday on Google Play Market. It now supports tablets of 1280x800 and 1024x600 resolution along with a few other new features and fixes.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

jcthorne said:


> The tivo android app was updated and published yesterday on Google Play Market. It now supports tablets of 1280x800 and 1024x600 resolution along with a few other new features and fixes.


My response is in the TiVo App thread...
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=9009323#post9009323


----------



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

moyekj said:


> From what I've already heard I don't want the update. TiVo added extra security/authorization to the RPC protocol so that 3rd party programs written to take advantage of the reverse engineered capabilities used by the official iPad & Android applications no longer work. I don't really care what else this update brings, that's a huge negative right there.


What third party apps are you referring to?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

plazman30 said:


> What third party apps are you referring to?


 kmttg remote control and TiVo Commander


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Well it is certainly their right to block unofficial apps. But currently TiVo commander works better than the official TiVo app for me. The TiVo app doesn't even see my TiVos and I still don't see an option to enter an IP address like I can with TiVo Commander.


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

has anyone tried to reach out to margret about the file being blocked?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

I wonder if it has something to do with the locking down future streaming functionality?


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

is the security the kind of thing they could share and it wouldn't effect it?

Or is it different and Tivo would never share?

(for example (and maybe a bad one as I'm no programmer) - you can make any browser work with HTTPS and it's not a problem)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

MichaelK said:


> is the security the kind of thing they could share and it wouldn't effect it?
> 
> Or is it different and Tivo would never share?
> 
> (for example (and maybe a bad one as I'm no programmer) - you can make any browser work with HTTPS and it's not a problem)


 Basically what they've done if you want to think about it in terms of using a browser, you'd have to manually install a browser certificate file along with entering a password for each client browser you use. i.e. Any client that wants to use the interface has to have this certificate file and know the associated password for it. I doubt TiVo would want to share the file password with anyone but approved app developers or they would not have locked it down as such in the first place.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ahhh- so you need the ONE "password" that tivo is in possession of? That is not cool....
They'll probably never hand that out. 

Is there a logical reason that using the owners MAK # isn't good enough to use for encryption?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

looks like end of the month

https://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/186982472918110209

New Netflix, new YouTube, Parental Controls for HDUI


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/186983180841123841
Comcast onDemand for San Fran to start


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/186984033698324481


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That sounds like good news!


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

now if only we get cox on demand too!


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

LoREvanescence said:


> now if only we get cox on demand too!


+1 :up: my Cox contacts have gone silent, although one Cox contact did email me asking what the current Premiere software version was, when I replied back if he was beta testing anything interesting, there was no reply.


----------



## DCleary (Dec 20, 2008)

I am very curious to see what the YouTube app is like. The one on the Oppo supports HD but doesn't link to your account so none of your playlists are available.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

DCleary said:


> I am very curious to see what the YouTube app is like. The one on the Oppo supports HD but doesn't link to your account so none of your playlists are available.


it is the same unless they very recently updated it


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

The current YouTube is broken. Playlists don't work. if the spring update brings a new version to "fix" this, and you can't login at all, to access your playlists? That'd be a big old FAIL


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Jeff_DML said:


> it is the same unless they very recently updated it


Huh? Please elaborate.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Fofer said:


> The current YouTube is broken. Playlists don't work. if the spring update brings a new version to "fix" this, and you can't login at all, to access your playlists? That'd be a big old FAIL


As mentioned by Margeret the new app is provided by google so more of a fail by them. New app brings a modern UI and HD video. Basically the same app is already available on the TiVO for Virgin Media in the UK.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

So, wow. After two years of a broken YouTube that doesn't properly work with playlists, we get a new version with "modern UI" -- that doesn't allow you to login at all, so we STILL can't access our playlists. What a freakin' joke. And the TiVo, yet again, is so far from the "one box" it's not even funny. It remains just a DVR, in a world where timeshifting broadcast signal is growing more and more irrelevant.

Sheesh. I can't believe TiVo and Google couldn't even get this right. No login? That's not "modern UI." That's pathetic.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Fofer said:


> So, wow. After two years of a broken YouTube that doesn't properly work with playlists, we get a new version with "modern UI" -- that doesn't allow you to login at all, so we STILL can't access our playlists. What a freakin' joke. And the TiVo, yet again, is so far from the "one box" it's not even funny. It remains just a DVR, in a world where timeshifting broadcast signal is growing more and more irrelevant.
> 
> Sheesh. I can't believe TiVo and Google couldn't even get this right. No login? That's not "modern UI." That's pathetic.


I swear in one of the CES videos they showed you able to login to your account and view your uploads, subscriptions, and playlists.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

That would make SENSE in 2012.

I guess then I'll wait and see for myself before spreading any untruths. I was just reacting to what Jeff_DML was "reporting..."


----------



## beejay (Feb 3, 2001)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485471

(Link to thread with a link to a sign-up page)


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Where's the link to sign up to PREVENT further software updates? I'm more interested in that.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

innocentfreak said:


> I swear in one of the CES videos they showed you able to login to your account and view your uploads, subscriptions, and playlists.


yes, looks like you are correct

http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivos-latest-netflix-and-youtube-interfaces/

sorry for the sidetrack, changed since the last time I used it


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Phew Heads would ROLL if we finally got a YouTube update/fix and we still couldn't use playlists. Not being able to log in on a site as large as YouTube would be pretty darn ridiculous.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

Jeff_DML said:


> it is the same unless they very recently updated it


looks like the Virgin Media TiVo version was recently updated, I was basing my comments on it. Premiere one should be similiar if no the same.

http://virgintivo.blogspot.com/2012/04/new-youtube-app-is-all-about-you-on.html


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

If this rollout is anything like the last one (20.2) then it should begin late tonight. I hate that Tivo starts their upgrades on Friday because only a handfull of people get it so they have bragging rights all weekend. 

I just hope that this update is more than just new Netflix and YT apps. There were a lot of bugs/feature drops introduced in 1.4.9.1 and 20.2 that must be addressed. Besides, I want my onscreen clock back functioning the way it did before.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Based upon?

We are only 1 month into spring and the limited Comcast roll out is just finishing up. I would expect a little more space between that (and any related behind-the-scenes hot fixes) and another big roll out.


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

jrtroo said:


> Based upon?
> 
> We are only 1 month into spring and the limited Comcast roll out is just finishing up. I would expect a little more space between that (and any related behind-the-scenes hot fixes) and another big roll out.


I thought TiVoMargret said it would be out by the end of this month on Twitter?


----------



## Drewster (Oct 26, 2000)

mrsean said:


> I thought TiVoMargret said it would be out by the end of this month on Twitter?


On April 2 she said:



@TiVoDesign said:


> I *expect* the Spring Update to start rolling out to retail Premiere & Elite boxes by the end of this month.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

mrsean said:


> Besides, I want my onscreen clock back functioning the way it did before.


I am hoping this is fixed too.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

mrsean said:


> I just hope that this update is more than just new Netflix and YT apps. There were a lot of bugs/feature drops introduced in 1.4.9.1 and 20.2 that must be addressed.


+1

I dropped Netflix streaming, have zero interest in watching YouTube on a TiVo, and zero need for parental controls. So I am only interested in bug fixes and performance improvements. Crossing my fingers...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Hopefully it starts showing up tomorrow.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

crxssi said:


> +1
> 
> I dropped Netflix streaming, have zero interest in watching YouTube on a TiVo, and zero need for parental controls. So I am only interested in bug fixes and performance improvements. Crossing my fingers...


I am the same with YouTube and also killed netflix since streaming has gone down the toilet


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> Hopefully it starts showing up tomorrow.


Do they normally start the process of new software releases on weekends? I would have guessed during the week so more people would be available in case something goes wrong.

I've been a Tivo user for about 3 years, but my boxes have never been selected for the 'limited release' staggered rollout before.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

mrizzo80 said:


> Do they normally start the process of new software releases on weekends? I would have guessed during the week so more people would be available in case something goes wrong.
> 
> I've been a Tivo user for about 3 years, but my boxes have never been selected for the 'limited release' staggered rollout before.


It doesn't matter what day the software is released. If something goes wrong, _somebody_ will have their favorite show fail to record, etc.
Generally, TiVo avoids software releases during major events such as the Superbowl(TM) or the World Series.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

mrizzo80 said:


> Do they normally start the process of new software releases on weekends? I would have guessed during the week so more people would be available in case something goes wrong.
> 
> I've been a Tivo user for about 3 years, but my boxes have never been selected for the 'limited release' staggered rollout before.


The last update debuted on Thursday night Jan 5th 2012
http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155138534863421440


----------



## mrsean (May 15, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> The last update debuted on Thursday night Jan 5th 2012
> http://twitter.com/#!/tivodesign/status/155138534863421440


I'm hoping that history repeats itself and it the update arrives tonight/early Fri. but Margret being so quite lately about it makes me doubtful.


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

mrsean said:


> Guys, why aren't we discussing the Spring Update yet?


It's not (the end of) Spring until the days start getting shorter...


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

As a person who works in the IT field and when it comes to software release dates; the standard answer will be, it will arrive when it arrives. So much has to go on behind the scense to make sure things are they way they should be. So, be patient and it will be out when it is out. ;-)


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Derek Nickel said:


> It's not (the end of) Spring until the days start getting shorter...


Summer is when the days start getting shorter.

Joe


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

Quake97 said:


> Summer is when the days start getting shorter.
> 
> Joe


actually its on the equinox, if you want to be a stickler 

June 20, 2012 will be when the days start to get shorter to be exact. In the northern hemisphere its the summer solstice, but in the souther hemisphere its the winter solstice.

Now back to Tivo!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Quake97 said:


> Summer is when the days start getting shorter.
> 
> Joe


Well the first day of summer is 6/20 so I guess that means it's still spring on 6/19, so we still have almost 2 months of spring left.


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I wish blockbuster was still avaialble via TiVo, they had more new releases than Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Did Blockbuster even have anything in HD?


----------



## Ziggy86 (Jun 23, 2004)

I don't remember but still had a better selection of new releases at least.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Quake97 said:


> Summer is when the days start getting shorter.
> 
> Joe





rhettf said:


> actually its on the equinox, if you want to be a stickler
> 
> June 20, 2012 will be when the days start to get shorter to be exact. In the northern hemisphere its the summer solstice, but in the souther hemisphere its the winter solstice.
> 
> Now back to Tivo!


Whaa?

Summer _is _when the days start getting shorter. Summer starts on the solstice. Spring starts on the equinox.


----------



## stormteech (Feb 5, 2012)

hefe said:


> Whaa?
> 
> Summer _is _when the days start getting shorter. Summer starts on the solstice. Spring starts on the equinox.


True - but the actual number of minutes of daylight per day begins to decrease after the vernal (spring) equinox, culminating in the "shortest" day of the year, the summer solstice. Equinox comes from the Latin, meaning "equal night".

A TiVo-loving earth science teacher


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

stormteech said:


> True - but the actual number of minutes of daylight per day begins to decrease after the vernal (spring) equinox, culminating in the "shortest" day of the year, the summer solstice. Equinox comes from the Latin, meaning "equal night".
> 
> A TiVo-loving earth science teacher


That's not true. The _rate _of increase in day length decreases after the equinox. The minutes of daylight increase all the way until the solstice.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

stormteech said:


> True - but the actual number of minutes of daylight per day begins to decrease after the vernal (spring) equinox, culminating in the "shortest" day of the year, the summer solstice. Equinox comes from the Latin, meaning "equal night".
> 
> A TiVo-loving earth science teacher


Hefe has it right. http://lmgtfy.com/?q=shortest+day+of+the+year

also

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=last+day+of+spring

The astronomical spring (Northern Hemisphere) began Tuesday, March 20, 2012, and ends Tuesday, June 19, 2012.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

stormteech said:


> culminating in the "shortest" day of the year, the summer solstice....
> 
> A TiVo-loving earth science teacher


I hope you're teaching science in Australia - or at least not in our school district.


----------



## rhettf (Apr 5, 2012)

hefe said:


> Whaa?
> 
> Summer _is _when the days start getting shorter. Summer starts on the solstice. Spring starts on the equinox.


There are TWO Equinox's each year:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equinox


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

rhettf said:


> There are TWO Equinox's each year:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Equinox


I realize that. There's also two solstices. But I thought it was at least clear which of them we were talking about.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Let's go with meteorological Spring instead.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Silly me... I figured with a whole page of new posts in such a short period of time that maybe the new update had arrived. 

anyhow, 

Happy Not Yet Summer Solstice Day to Everyone!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Smbaker, 
Out of curiosity what features, or lack thereof, makes you feel the premier series is incomplete? I just bought an elite and love it so far. There are things I miss that were on my s3.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Bighouse said:


> Smbaker,
> Out of curiosity what features, or lack thereof, makes you feel the premier series is incomplete? I just bought an elite and love it so far. There are things I miss that were on my s3.


I'm mostly still pouting about the lack of a complete HDUI, although when I originally formed up that signature it was also running only a single core and the interface performed like a sick dog. The premiere has seen me swing form a 10-year advocate of Tivo, to someone who was almost ready to dump his Premieres and start searching for alternatives, to now tolerating the devices. The last few updates made huge strides for me (enabling second core, fixing performance problems, etc). If and when they finally finish up the HDUI, I'll probably revise my signature. I seriously doubt I'll ever be a strong advocate for the company or its products again though.

ETA: Add 'lack of amazon prime' to my list of gripes, although I'm not sure whether to assign that gripe to Tivo or Amazon. It's insane that 'the one box' still doesn't have Amazon Prime and sports a netflix interface that looks like it's old enough to belong in one of Lost's Dharma Bunkers.


----------



## Derek Nickel (Oct 7, 2003)

Derek Nickel said:


> It's not (the end of) Spring until the days start getting shorter...


OMG! I step away for a moment and all hell breaks loose. My point was that the update could be released anytime during Spring and still qualify as a Spring unpdate.


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

Sorry I started such an off topic debate. Ha. 

Joe


----------

